# Ga. Nature Photographers Assc. "Best in Show"



## DRB1313 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have never entered a photo contest before, but after much encouragement from
F1 and my wife, I decided,What the heck!!  
The GNPA had their first photo contest and the categories where:
Animals & Birds
Natures Landscapes  
Flowers & Insects

With this contest open to anyone in GNPA, Pro & Amateur, I had
little hopes of even placing.
There ended up being about 160 photos entered and after seeing some
of the images, I thought my predictions would hold.

I could not believe my eyes and ears when they pulled my waterfall shot and presented
 it to the crowd for third place in Natures Landscapes.
Then, They pulled my Spider shot for third place in the flowers and insect category.
Holy Crap!! Next thing I know, they are presenting my fly shot for "BEST IN SHOW"

So,  I got $100 for the Fly shot, $40 for the Waterfall and $40 for the Spider.
They will be displaying all the winners on the GNPA website, but
coolest of all, they are going to display the prints down at Callaway Gardens for six months.
WoooHooo!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 21, 2009)

you go brother , you ARE a great photographer ....


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## stillman (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations on you well deserved wins.


----------



## Jranger (Aug 21, 2009)

Good Job David!!! Congrats!!!! Looks like your buying the next round at the Kang!!!!
I'm not suprised with the results, you got mad photo skillz!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations David you earned it


----------



## flattop (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry Jason, The dollar figures are in the form of Gift Certificates, but
we can certainly do the Kang!!!


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 21, 2009)

And why am I not surprised, Your work is enpeckable and I all ways look forward to your post's


----------



## JasonF (Aug 21, 2009)

Man, I'm so happy for you David!!  That is sooo cool!
While not surprised you placed in the contest, I'm sure it feels nice to get some recognition every once and a while.
There had to be some REALLY nice shots to bump you down to 3rd place though.
Congrats man!!




On a side note, which waterfall is that?


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Ya'll!!

Jason, That is Crow Creek Falls in Tallulah.(sp.)


----------



## allenww (Aug 21, 2009)

Even if you think maybe you are good, it is still nice to have it verified.

   Congratulations to you!

        wa


----------



## Smokey (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome.
Congrats.


----------



## BradMyers (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey David. that's awesome. Well deserved, now hopefully you'll be encouraged to enter some more shows.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 21, 2009)

I wasn't a bit surprised... you may not know it but the rest of us knew you were a great photographer  Congratulations!


----------



## Buck (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome stuff there David!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats David!


----------



## leo (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats drb,  they certainly are winners in my book


----------



## Mel (Aug 21, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I'm not suprised with the results, you got mad photo skillz!



No kidding.  DRB you never cease to amaze me with what you come up with.  Congratulations!  That's just plain awesome.


----------



## quinn (Aug 21, 2009)

Man that is too cool and you are well deserving of the awards.I think we might see these again in December on the best of list.


----------



## injun joe (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats David.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations David!!!


Next time you take a group Woody photo can you make Bobby (W2H)  look a little taller??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2009)

I NOW KNOW SOMEONE FAMOUS 

Never a dout in my pea brained mind you are the greatest and I only hope some day to take something half as good 



CONGRATS TO YA


----------



## secondseason (Aug 21, 2009)

That is awesome David!!  Congratulations!!!

I love your photos.  You do such an awesome job!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 21, 2009)

now i can say i knew you when....... !!!!     way to go bro, i told ya before and i say it again, i would hate to be competing against the likes of you !!!!  you did great on these and i am sure there will be many more to follow that deserve awards !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone else notice even his picture of his pictures is FINE


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 21, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Anyone else notice even his picture of his pictures is FINE



You just ain't right Mike!!!

Thanks again Ya'll!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 21, 2009)

Very deserving David - congratulations sir!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 21, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> You just ain't right Mike!!!
> 
> Like you think that's the first time someone has typed that about me
> 
> Thanks again Ya'll!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I have never entered a photo contest before, but after much encouragement from
> F1 and my wife, I decided,What the heck!!
> The GNPA had their first photo contest and the categories where:
> Animals & Birds
> ...


 
Very nice job you did there.


----------



## slimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats awesome.  Congrats man!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2009)

My hat is off to you, David! Your talent shows in every picture that you post!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Camera guy!!!!  You have some talent beyond your bowhunting skills..


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Anyone else notice even his picture of his pictures is FINE



LOL! I did!


----------



## Artmom (Aug 21, 2009)

Aweome! We all knew you were a winner long before now!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks, Thanks, and Thanks again!!!!!
I'm just glad to be a part of Woody's, some mighty fine folks here.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 21, 2009)

Way to go man.  We are all proud of you.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 21, 2009)

I am not surprised in the very least!

Your photography work is nothing short of anyone! You have the skills, knowledge, and certainly the talent to go places within this line of work! No doubt in my mind...

Congratulations my friend. You deserve it and your work proves it


----------



## Browtine (Aug 21, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 22, 2009)

Boy, miss a day on Woody's and look what happens.  David, you are very deserving of the awards.  Like everyone has said,  we knew you were good (heck, great), but it sure is nice to hear it from some other folks that are mighty good too.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Aug 22, 2009)

Man,you take some totally unreal photos.Excellent and Congrats to you.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 22, 2009)

YAY DRB!!!!    thats awsome man!  I'm glad when one of our own gets recognized like that!!!  Congrats man!!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats!! Those are beautiful shots!!


----------



## Limb Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Congrats!  That's awesome!!


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 22, 2009)

That is awesome man and well deserved.


----------



## fishbait (Aug 22, 2009)

That totally rocks David.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Congrats to you DRB!


----------



## Robl1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats DRB!  That is a nice accomplishment to say the least!


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 24, 2009)

Congrats on that David.  Lord knows you sure deserve it.  Good stuff


----------



## jason308 (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations David, you deserve it brother!!!!  

I guess they made you change your phone number once you won, or perhaps you don't have time to call folks back between the autographs, motivational speeches, etc.?????????


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well done sir, those along with most of what you post are definately pro-quality!


----------



## Resica (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow,cool. Great job David!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 25, 2009)

jason308 said:


> Congratulations David, you deserve it brother!!!!
> 
> I guess they made you change your phone number once you won, or perhaps you don't have time to call folks back between the autographs, motivational speeches, etc.?????????



See what happens, I call you and you can't even talk
Thanks Jason!!
autographs and speeches


----------



## Sweet_Tea (Aug 25, 2009)

That's Awesome!!!  Congratulations! you deserve it


----------



## Hawgdog (Aug 25, 2009)

Great shots dude. My wife takes pics also. (No where nere as good yet)I had her look at this post. She thought it was cool that you can make money off of this stuff


----------



## Razorback (Aug 28, 2009)

Well Done Sir!!!!

Its not just the Woodites that recognize good work.  Now the members GNPA recognize your work..

Razor


----------



## outdoorgirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Those are some AWESOME photographs!! Congrats! What kind of camera do you have if you dont mind me asking....??


----------

